# What year is my Firestone Special Cruiser?



## Critter1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just picked up a 24" Firestone Special Cruiser. It looks like it was made by Monark. I've only seen pictures of it. Its coming to me in the mail.. The seller didn't know exactly what year it was. I hope these numbers will provide some clarity for me. Thanks in advance for any replies!

Serial #0137208

Model #18039A11


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2011)

137208 = 1946.


----------



## Critter1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Adamtinkerer said:


> 137208 = 1946.




 Adam, 
Thank you! Wow, I was going to guess mid 50's...

How did you come up with 1946? Which characters in the serial # dictate year?

Thank you Again!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2011)

Critter1 said:


> Adam,
> Thank you! Wow, I was going to guess mid 50's...
> 
> How did you come up with 1946? Which characters in the serial # dictate year?
> ...



 Monark numbers are sequential numbers. The zeros on the front don't count, and there's a year/# list in the "NBJ Introduction to Classic Bicycles" book, showing 1934-54 numbers.


----------



## Paul barnes (Sep 27, 2016)

I bought a firestone special cruiser. How can I find out how old it is


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Paul barnes said:


> I bought a firestone special cruiser. How can I find out how old it is





Post a picture and the serial number. V/r Shawn


----------

